# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Need to place static text on every page of a MS Excel report exported from SSRS

## Madison

I need to place an object with a brief static text message in a report using SQL Server Reporting Services 2008 R2.

When that report is exported to MS Excel from Report Manager and viewed, this static text object must appear "once" at the bottom of every page without using "print preview."

Furthermore, it must appear only "once" on every page regardless of both the number of groups as well as the number of records in each group.

Thanks in advance.

Sincerely,

Mike

----------


## roscin

Hi,

In your design mode you have a body where you put all the tables and all different parts of your report. You have to insert page footer (right click somewhere in the body->insert->page footer).

----------

